
Ask PG: what happened with SkySheet? - nonchalance
They were part of the Winter 2009 group and were working on a web-based spreadsheet service.  The website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.skysheet.com&#x2F;) suggests they haven&#x27;t launched yet, and there&#x27;s very little information available regarding current progress.
======
gruseom
Good grief, I'm on HN this much and miss it when someone posts about my own
startup?

Skysheet is alive. It's taking so long because it's hard, yet mysteriously
doable, so (assuming sufficient stubbornness) there is reason to keep going.

There's little information because we don't want to let the 'talk' part get
ahead of the 'show' part--not out of stealth, really, it just feels like the
right way to be. But if anyone has questions, I'm happy to answer.

------
ig1
Given the founders now work at different companies I'd assume it's dead.

~~~
tptacek
What makes you think that? Daniel Gackle posts here all the time, and last
time I talked to him he was still working on it. Some projects take a lot
longer than others, and his was particularly ambitious; it wasn't Google Docs.

~~~
ig1
Vlad (the other cofounder) now appears to work for ZestFinance according to
Linkedin. Daniel's profile is private on linkedin but doesn't show Skysheet in
his headline (which I believe it used to).

Startups can survive once the founders have moved on to working on something
else full time, but in practice the survival rate of such startups is tiny.

~~~
gruseom
No, it's just that Daniel can't be bothered to deal with LinkedIn. I did just
go and change the headline, though. Or tried to—they don't make it easy!

Vladimir worked with me on an early incarnation of the program but left before
we incorporated the company or applied to YC. He's very good.

